
Oracle pays artificial intelligence experts $6M - asavinov
https://www.businessinsider.de/oracle-artificial-intelligence-expert-pay-2018-7
======
puranjay
When the mobs come - and they will come - the tech community should expect to
find themselves on the gulliotine, not with the revolutionaries

